# Bonelli GTG is November 10th 2013 in San Dimas, CA 1974-1992 VW and Audi



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Sunday November 10th, is the day all the 1974-1992 VWs (and all Corrados) meet up at Bonelli Park for the 10th time. We often have other parties, dinners and drives on Friday and Saturday.

This year we expect to see over 100 pre 92 VWs!!!

*Location and Park Details*
Bonelli Park
120 Via Verde San Dimas, CA 91773 
Park information----> (909) 599-8411 (not event information)

Daily Vehicle Entrance Fee $10.00 (fees of past years)
RVs or Trailers $14.00 
DO NOT DRIVE OVER THE POSTED SPEED LIMIT.

Start time is 8:am but most roll in between 9-10. You can arrive any time but most folks take off around 3:30 PM to drive long distances home.

This is one of the largest old school water cooled VW gatherings in the USA west of the Mississippi. It is not a traditional car show so you don't need to worry if your car is not perfect. We all know how difficult it is to keep a 20 or 40 year old car running. It nice to see a large group of older VWs in one place. You can bring family members and have a cookout, hang out with some friends and make some new friends. 

This year marks the 10th Bonelli GTG and the 40 anniversary of Passat. 

"The spirit and tone of a gathering like this is very different from the later-model crowd and while most car shows are noisy and can often seem unfriendly, this particular group shares the passion of both restoring and modifying the cars that set the pattern for today’s models. Where most current shows tend to revolve around body kits and blow off valves, this group was more about keeping history alive and well." 

This event is centered around the San Dimas, Southern California area culminating on Sunday at Bonelli Park which is a scenic backdrop for the early water cooled faithfuls that dare to drive from far away to enjoy the cars and the crowd. Everyone is welcome to attend the Sunday gathering at Bonelli Park near the lake. If you enjoy the older cars or you just want to see your friends please attend but we ask that you park in the designated locations. All featured pre 1992 cars will park on the display side and all spectator vehicles (post 1992) are requested to park on the left side as you enter the parking lot.

Most of the time the older CIS cars without airbags are shut out at GTGs and the owners of 70s and 80s cars don't want to attend GTGs because the chat is all about ECU flashing, turbos and 20" wheels. For several of the A1 and A2 folks Bonelli is the only GTG that they drive to (some work hard just to get the old car running). Our goal has always been to get some great pictures and possibly get them published someplace. Party like it is 1992. 
This is an example of the A1 chassis models that you will find in the display area:

Scirocco MK1 1974-81 (German built by Karmann)
Golf MK1 1974-83 Germany/ (City Golf SA 1978-08ish if you can find one)
Rabbit US built April 1978-June 84
Rabbit made in Mexico "Caribe" 1978-85
Rabbit truck (June 79-July 83 US built) and then Caddy-92
Jetta MK1 1980-84 (Production starts October, 1979)
Cabriolet MK1 1980-93 (Production starts January, 1980)
Scirocco Mk2 1982-92 (German built by Karmann)

This is an example of the B1 chassis models that you will find in the display area:
Dasher/ Audi Fox
Quantum 
88-93 Passat

This is an example of the A2 chassis models that you will find in the display area:
85-92 Golf
85-92 Golf GTT
85-92 Jetta
Corrado (all)










Volkswagen introduced the Passat (Dasher in the US) in 1973. Initially four body types (Typ 32) were marketed, two- and four-door fastback sedans and three- and five door hatchbacks. Externally all four shared a design styled by the Italian designer Giorgetto Giugiaro. The name derives from the German word for trade wind (Passat), subsequently Volkswagen named most vehicles after prominent winds, including Golf (after the Gulf stream), Jetta (after Jet stream), and Scirocco (after Sirocco). This year we celebrate the 40 year old Passat.

Some links to other forums: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-information-for-Bonelli-GTG-(Ten-Forty)-2013


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Giugiaro, the designer of the MK1 Passat, recalls Kurt Lotz, CEO of VW at the time, saying 'Do what you want, but do it fast.' Giugiaro was fast and delivered a detailed presentation by May 1970 but that is not the full story...










The Passat starts with Auto Union's transition to Audi.
In 1964, Volkswagen acquired the trademark rights and the Auto Union factory in Ingolstadt from Daimler. At the time a new model, F103, was under development with a four-stroke engine. Daimler / Auto Union created a range of cars that were the basis for Volkswagen's future front-wheel drive models. Volkswagen abandoned the DKW brand (DKW was part of Auto Union) because of association with two-stroke engines. The new Auto Union model was launched in September 1965 as simply the "Audi." The model name Audi was the model designation rather than the manufacturer make name. As more models were later added to the Audi range, this model was renamed Audi 72,(72 being the nominal power output of the engine). The more powerful Audi 80 and Audi Super 90 sports saloons appeared in 1966. In 1968 the arrival of the less powerful Audi 60 completed the range. In 1972 the F103 series was discontinued in favour of the "B1" Audi 80. The Audi (72) provided the later front wheel drive cars with the fender to fender grill and the foundation for the rear suspension. 

Japan was starting to gain entry level sales in the both European and North American markets with cars that used the Mini packaging concept. With pressure from Japan Kurt Lotz decided to move the VW products up market by improving the product design in 1969. 

Audi was the starting platform for VW's new direction but the B1 was still not cost competitive with the compact cars.










The first Passat design and protoype, the EA 272, looked like a larger scale Scirocco in the front, and had what would become Golf styling DNA. Giugiaro made the hood flat to go with the flat tail. Notice that the EA 272 does not have crease rub strip that runs horizontal between the wheel wells. The insets in the fenders that extend the bumpers are not yet integrated into the design. The one in the front fender looks like an afterthought or perhaps a longer bumper was intended. This was Giugiaro's vision for the Passat however he struggled with the overall length of the Audi platform with the slopping rear. This prototype must have been in development in 1971 and put on public display in 1972 as a show car.










Kurt Lotz, seen as disruptive politely and very unpopular with the automotive labor unions, resigned as chairman of VW on 13 September 1971. Rudolf Leiding from Audi took over as VW chairman at that time. The new president Rudolf drastically revised the Passat project.

A meeting took place when Rudolf Leiding took over VW. The first Passat frightened Volkswagen management and new president Rudolf Leidling in particular. The EA 272 was cancelled and Giugiaro was asked to base the Passat on the existing Audi 80. As a result design of the production Passat looked like a mess with curves of Audi 80 and the flat back of the EA 272 grafted on. The new Passat became a combination of the floor, the front, and the doors of the Audi 80 and original EA 272 proposal from 1970. Giugiaro has never been happy with the compromise. Despite solid sales, the Passat has always lacked real flair up until the B5. Volkswagen's attempt at a bigger, up market model has fallen short of buyers' expectations. The production B1 Passat was seen as just an Audi with a few modifications to many. 
Something good did come of that meeting. Volkswagen asked Giugiaro to plan the model that would become the Golf.










Volkswagen introduced the Passat (Dasher in the US) in 1973. Initially four body types (Typ 32) were marketed, two- and four-door fastback sedans and three- and five door hatchbacks. Externally all four shared a design styled by the Italian designer Giorgetto Giugiaro. The name derives from the German word for trade wind (Passat), subsequently Volkswagen named most vehicles after prominent winds, including Golf (after the Gulf stream), Jetta (after Jet stream), and Scirocco (after Sirocco). This year we celebrate the 40 year old Passat.


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Just in case you are attending Bonelli GTG we have started the GTG shirt sales. Please click this link for details:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6119796-Official-notice-and-information-for-Bonelli-GTG-(Ten-Forty)-2013&p=83740816&viewfull=1#post83740816


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------

